# 10/10 Alpine MRV-F505



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

Found this guy last night. She does not have a scratch on her. Bought it from my cousin who had it in her car after she bought it for about a year. Been stored since. Even the feet don't have any markings.


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

Beautiful! Is that gonna be sale?


----------



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

Probably run my son's front stage in his 370z. Unless someone makes me an offer I cant refuse.


----------



## wfd473 (Mar 19, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Wow, this one's cherry. Nice find!


----------



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

in my son's 370z this week. Beautiful sounding amp bridged running HAT Clarus Comps.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I've run a few of those, ok a lot of alpines. SQ is really nice its just a matter of if they have enough power for your install. Really nice looking amp!


----------



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

I bridged it and ran passive. Worked out perfect!


----------



## Philly56 (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Philly56 (Jan 9, 2020)

Look what I found in my room lol


----------

